# DOMETIC fridge repairs in Greece



## AlanVal

anyone know how I can get a list of Dometic repair places in Greece We are in the Peloponnese.. I would be grateful for some help...

val


----------



## steco1958

www.dometic.com is your best chance, go through to the uk office, they should be able to give you a local agent

Edit just found this Telephone numbers HERE


----------



## peejay

Hi,

How far away from Athens are you?
There is a place to the west of the capital at Mandra.
If its too far, give them a ring anyway, they might know of someone closer...

http://www.kastritistroxospita.gr/contact_us.php

Two from Hymer...

http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/service1/dealers/HYMER-Dealer.html?haendler=1287

http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/service1/dealers/HYMER-Dealer.html?haendler=1045

Failing that I would call into a few campsites to see if they can point you to someone nearer.

Good luck.

Pete


----------



## AlanVal

Thanks for the replies folk been back to Athens this morning and had it fixed....Seem the guy at Thessaloniki left a part out when he fixed it emmmmm.... chap at Athens says it would`nt work for long with out the long twirly thing that goes in the flue ?? .i don`t know anything about fridges Anyway its working and only cost 20 Euro and 40 eurp the first time. so well worth the trip back onkt about 70mls .Now at the Island of Porus lovely... val


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Val, glad you got the fridge fixed. We have friends from here in Dumfries who have a second house in Porus. Quite sensibly they are there most of the year!

Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Su


----------



## pippin

Is that POROS?

If so, looks absolutely idyllic.


----------



## AlanVal

Sue is that Lesley`s friends do you know her .I think they are heading here to visit friends in Poros I think they are from Dfs as well..


----------

